# EOS R and Rokinon incompatible?



## jjct (Jun 9, 2020)

I haven't been able to get the Rokinon 24mm to work on my EOS R. It seems to fit okay, but the shutter won't fire. Anyone else run into this or have an idea on how to fix it? My Samyang 14mm works fine, and the 24mm has worked only other Canons.

Thanks.


----------



## gruhl28 (Jun 9, 2020)

jjct said:


> I haven't been able to get the Rokinon 24mm to work on my EOS R. It seems to fit okay, but the shutter won't fire. Anyone else run into this or have an idea on how to fix it? My Samyang 14mm works fine, and the 24mm has worked only other Canons.
> 
> Thanks.


Have you tried turning on the 'Release shutter without lens' option? Maybe the camera is failing to recognize the lens, although I don't know why that would be the case with this lens and not the other two you mentioned.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 10, 2020)

Rokinon had different technologies, the early ones did not talk to the camera, so the cameras had to be set to release the shutter without the lens. Newer ones have electronics enough such that apertures are recognized, but if you are adapting a EF to RF, there could be a issue.


----------

